# Is there still an NGT shoot as well?



## AllAmerican (Jun 27, 2017)

I know Jerry is having his generous bash in Dawsonville, but is there still a NGT shoot ? Please advise.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes, the North Georgia Traditional shoot will be held Sunday, July 9.

As tradition holds, the annual business meeting will be held at this shoot. Generally right about, or after lunch. This is when New Officers are elected, Club business is discussed, and Shoot Hosts for the 2018 Season are recruited. Please plan to attend. This is your club, be a part, have a voice, volunteer your time!.  Thank you.

in Gene's words:

Monthly 3-D Traditional Archery Shoot
20 targets set in the woods to provide you a realistic challenge in some cool presentations. You'll enjoy yourself, that much we know. Since we have so much fun, you really should consider inviting some folks who have never shot with us to come along with you this time. Come shoot with us.

Shoot Fees
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family discount for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family discount for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more.
First time shooters at our club - Free

Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help offset the cost of the groceries.

Our shoot host for this shoot is (need to find out).

#NorthGATraditionalArchery


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 27, 2017)

*Thanks Jeff*

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 1, 2017)

The NGT shoot is only 45 minutes S.E. of Jerry's place if you plan on camping out Saturday night.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 3, 2017)

Hit them both!


----------

